
Burisma: US firm says Russia hacked company at heart of Trump impeachment - willvarfar
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-51103556
======
willvarfar
I couldn't find a working link to the actual Area 1 report;
[https://cdn.area1security.com/reports/Area-1-Security-
Phishi...](https://cdn.area1security.com/reports/Area-1-Security-
PhishingBarismaHoldings.pdf) seems to now be 'access denied'.

One aspect of being attacked like this is that it will call into question the
provenance of any 'smoking guns' later discovered in the company's emails etc.

